# 98 Mercury Sable SQL Build



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey there everyone! Im not sure what happened but I tried to post my build, and it disappeared to a different section, lol! So I will start over in the right section.

The car is a 98 Mercury Sable, I have tinted the taillights, marker lights and inner turn signals in the grille. The car has also been debadged.


































Equipment list:

Alpine 9886
Knu Konceptz wiring
Linear Power 302 "modded" (tweeters)
Linear Power 1002 (doors)
Tru Technology Hammer (sub)
Blues Audio BDT-25 tweeters
KEF KAR-160q 6.5"
Onyx Mobile Audio LSM 12"
Alesis MEQ-230 EQ

Pics of Equipment


















































Well now its time to showcase my abilities with fabrication!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres the first obstacle I had to deal with! My radio housing has a digital climate control, which means they dont make a dash kit for this car. So I needed to hardwire from the factory radio to the amp bypass wiring. With that done I needed to locate a good spot for the radio. Since I dont use my ashtray much, I felt that was a perfect spot.

Heres the fabrication!!!










































































More to come!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Next order of business was the location of the KEF 6.5". These speakers are more suited for kick panel placement, but that would hinder my drivability without cutting up the floor, and being as this is my daily driver, that is not an option. So I decided to do factory door location with some style!


































The bases curing!










If you look closely you can see how the pods will be mounted. I used 4 1.25"x 1/4" bolts and resined and matted them to the pods.










Mounting rings


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Now for the fun!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Drivers door pod!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Passenger side pod!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Next on the agenda is paint. I decided I wanted to have the interior blend and flow nicely! So I went with painting them denim blue to match the interior!


































Installation


















































Now that the doors are finished, time to move on!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Next up is the sub enclosure. Its just shy of 3cu ft tuned to 29 hz.










































































Test fit!!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well before finishing the enclosure gotta get the sub together!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok back to the enclosure!


















































Installed!!!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well thats how most of everything sits right now. The pillars are in process as well as the amp rack and beauty panels in the trunk. 

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well decided to show off the progress of my A-pillars. I spent hours listening to different genres of music, positioning, and this is my final decision. I know its ideal for them to be fired towards you, but to my ear, this position sounded best!

Drivers


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

After all the resin and matting cured overnight, I went back to work!










Drivers


























Passenger


























Now for fun with bondo!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Bondo time!

Drivers side


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Passenger side


































































As they sit right now, just need to do some finesse sanding and get them ready for paint! There will also be covers over them, but I need to smooth and paint.

But thats it for now let me know what you think!


----------



## unemployedconsumer (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm liking the build. I saw 98 mercury sable in the title and was not expecting this quality of work. Keep it up.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words! Its my only car and I love fiberglassing, so I figured I would combine the two. I have more plans that will showcase some more skills, just gotta get the time to do them.

Future plans:

Finish sealing of the cabin
Amp rack for LP's (in process)
EQ mounting in rear crossmember
Beauty panels and false floor in trunk (cleaning it up)

I actually went to Wyotech for collision/refinishing and interior fabrication, but with the industry in the crapper, this is how I show case my skills.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bravo you are doing quite the job, too bad you aren't in NJ your skills would be in high demand.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you! Just think, I am building everything in 30-40° weather right now, no garage, bit I have a 5'x5' shed I modified with a $20 space heater, lol! I have a goal to open up a shop in the future, but right now, just building for me to enjoy. 

Itll be really fun when I get to cut up the cross member to mount the Alesis!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Please make sure that you post pictures of that, I can't wait to see..


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

There will be pictures I proimise. I have close to 500 pics of everything so far including equipment, fabrication, and past equipment I have sold for this build as it progressed. But believe me when I figure out how im gonna cut the car I will have detailed pics of everything!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

good progress... if you spend a bit more time in the prep stage of your fiberglass work, you'll probably end up spending less time in the finish stage

the nice bit about your work is even though it looks rough in the beginning, you put enough pride in your work to make sure the end product looks better. keep it up...


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah there's a few tools I need to buy to speed up and help in my glassing process, but having the auto body background I know tricks to help speed up work time.

I had about 30 hours total in the door pods, and so far about 6 into the pillars.


I just have some finessing left on the pillars, then they will be painted.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Since no body else asked I will...

Why did you have to build the sub? Is it just pieced together from other speakers? How do you know that the coil is right in the magnetic gap? Kinda got me confused and curious at the same time.

I do totally like how you mounted the radio below. I will keep that in mind for my customers. Every once in a while a Taurus or Sable will come in with those digital controls and it will be nice to have some sort of an option for them.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

I had the sub rebuilt because the tinsel leads had broke, and wanted a little more power handling. 

I went through all measurements with a machinest caliber and got the outer diameter of the center post and then the inner diameter. At this point I was able to decide on filling the gap as much as possible. It has an 8-layer aluminum 3" quad 1 ohm coil, set up for dual 2 ohm under the dust cap. Now with that I wanted to make sure I could handle good power when I want to, so it has 3 medium progressive spiders and woven leads. With that handled I wanted a good strong surround and went with a level 5 DC Audio pulp cone and basic boob dust cap. Estimated rms is between 1000-1200, but I run at 4 ohms, so its only getting 600rms daily. 

I wanted a high 130, low 140 daily driven trunk car, but still have the sound quality. I know adding the extra spiders brought the sub efficiency down, but running low impedance daily, it still is plenty good!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Got some work done today, not a lot, but the pillars are in primer!


















































Should be painted and installed tomorrow


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I went out and did some work today, pillars arent installed, but they are painted, and tweeters mounted, just going to let them cure overnight, and get them in tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

I also got an update on some aluminum goodies. I have a good friend and fellow machinest, utilizing his skills in return for me to build a setup in his 53 Mercury!


















2 terminals and distribution block ready for the finishing!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

This is very, very impressive work.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you sir! Much appreciated! Stay tuned, theres not much left!

But I did get some more pics of my terminals and distibution block!










































The hole group!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Heads up, those Alesis EQ's have HORRIBLE vibration issues and the filter Q is all over the place with adjustments to adjacent bands.

Here's how they are made, there are no individual faders, the front vertical PCB has the resistive material etched on it, just a bunch of carbon tracks basically, the "fader knobs" are placed in the slots of the front panel with it face down, the front PCB is then slid in then held in place with plastic shims. These plastic shims vibrate loose, the front panel falls off and you have an EQ unit full of parts floating around. Pretty ****ty design, they also have a high inherent noise.

Remember it takes 9VAC so you will have to convert to 12V DC, that AC thing is important as the rails are split off the rectifier and balanced resistively to get the +/- rails... You can't shove DC into it.

I'd try it without the EQ, if you feel that you HAVE to have a pro graphic I'd look for a couple Rane ME30's or a Rane ME60 and convert that.... You will dig it. If you don't need individual L/R control the 30 band Rane Mojo gangs the channels for an individual EQ fader.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I will try it with out the EQ first, and go from there! I have a coustic XM3 crossover that I could use too. I was planning on mounting the EQ with rubber grommets and very secure, so that it could absorb, the vibrations!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Audio-Concepts said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I will try it with out the EQ first, and go from there! I have a coustic XM3 crossover that I could use too. I was planning on mounting the EQ with rubber grommets and very secure, so that it could absorb, the vibrations!


You can also pop it open and secure those shims, that helps a ton. You will see them.

Easy does it on cuts and boosts because there is a lot of interaction with adjacent bands.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

I honestly know nothing about tuning! I know what sounds good to and fabrication. I have a good friend with an RTA, that I hope will help me tune accordingly!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are the completed A pillars installed! 


































Complete front stage!


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

That gray color is pretty spot on, I personally would try some flat or semi-flat clear over it to get rid of some of that sheen. Or you can just grease up your whole dash with Armorall so its always shiny 

Lookin good though


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, the car is filthy, when the winter hits I am pretty lazy when it comes to cleaning!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chad said:


> Heads up, those Alesis EQ's have HORRIBLE vibration issues and the filter Q is all over the place with adjustments to adjacent bands.
> 
> Here's how they are made, there are no individual faders, the front vertical PCB has the resistive material etched on it, just a bunch of carbon tracks basically, the "fader knobs" are placed in the slots of the front panel with it face down, the front PCB is then slid in then held in place with plastic shims. These plastic shims vibrate loose, the front panel falls off and you have an EQ unit full of parts floating around. Pretty ****ty design, they also have a high inherent noise.
> 
> ...


Don't forget about this unit:

BEHRINGER: DEQ2496


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I am looking around and taking consideration on all aspects, plus thinking of selling my KEF's to help fund for a set of Blues Audio mid bass. I just feel tuning will be difficult with the high/ low tweeter placement of the Blues in the pillars and the Kef's in the doors.

I have been doing a lot of research, and the overall responce and quality of the Blues seem worth it.

Inform me of any others that compare!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> Don't forget about this unit:
> 
> BEHRINGER: DEQ2496


At which point he's better off with the DCX as it's around the same price and has parametric EQ on every input and output.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

I appreciate all the info guys, I used to be all about SPL, but being married with a son and another on the way SQ/SQL has taken new love! 

If I were to use the Coustic XM3 after EQ before amps, would that help in splitting the range between the mids and tweeters.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chad said:


> At which point he's better off with the DCX as it's around the same price and has parametric EQ on every input and output.


Maybe... but the Behringer has a built-in RTA


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> Maybe... but the Behringer has a built-in RTA


So? There's free software for that too 

in reality, other than to verify my sanity, I have not used an RTA in years. no reason to, especially running back and forth from the trunk of a car. RTAs can't tell you what sounds good and what does not.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, I may stay with the Alesis for now. I have practically everything for the build so I am going to go from there. The alesis will actually be mounted in the car, so the back n forth to the trunk wont happen, lol!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well since the doors are finished, the pillars are finished, the enclosure is finished, it is time to clean up the trunk! Here is some progress and an idea for keeping it clean and still functional!










































































I plan on making another recess in the center of the panel, that will have the decals of the equipment, and will have some lighting, as well as a plexi cover over every section. After the main panel is wired up and installed I will have a 2-part beauty panel that will bring the trunk together as well as making a false floor to clean up the floor. More progress in the coming days, I hope you enjoy this thread!


----------



## rideit (Nov 20, 2011)

you have some skills, son. Good luck with your future stuff, great job with a, um...not so sexy car to begin with.
I have no doubt that what you do with the 53 Mercury will be astounding.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you! Yeah the car isnt the greatest, but you gotta work with what you have! 

This is a pic of the last install, sealed enclosure 1 cuft after displacement!


























I loved it, full trunk, nice a tight sub response, just lacking overall output I wanted. So I built the new sub, Ray, from Audio Innovations, designed the new enclosure for max output with zero port noise, in a tight area.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I did some more work today, realized the depth of the recessed areas wasnt enough to clear the fuses so I made them deeper as well as made recesses in the side panels for LED's.










































The LED's










I will be starting the smoothing and getting final fittings in the next few days!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well still in mock up phase, but I smoothed out the screw holes where the amps mount and got my 1/4" acrylic cut to size, and test fit!


























Acrylic mounted for outer beauty panel measurements!


























Tomorrow I will make the front panels that will cover the front panel and clean up the look completely!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I had a realization the other day and decided to rework some things. Actually I screwed up and needed to rebuild! Heres an update!


















































































My goal is to have this panel all installed, amps wired and convertor wired for the Alesis. So stay tuned!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well....As much as i would like to say there is an update, there isnt. The build has been put on hold to do a complete rebuild to get maximum potential out of all equipment.

I have sold the Alesis, both LP Amps are gone, the Blues tweeters are blown, and just everything has been going wrong, except for my sub stage.

But the rebuild is going to come in time. I have some cosmetics to take care of first need to fix my fender and door and get a new front bumper and fix my deck lit and rear bumper. Still keeping everything the same color just making it look good.

After the exterior is finished...this is the list for the interior and sound.

Headunit- staying the same 
Front stage- Focal or Hertz 3-way
Front stage amp- LP 2202, LP 2.2hv, or Tru 2.200
Processor- Im lost in this catagory
Subwoofers- 2 10" Onyx LSM based (600rms each)
Subwoofer amp- Tru Technology "Hammer"
Batteries- XS Power 3400
Deadener- Audio Technix (doors, roof, trunk) 

Im looking for any advice for a processor, so anyone that can help that would be awesome. I am newto the SQ/SQL world and am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

imprint for the alpine or a pair of minidsp's would be my choice


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive been doing a lot of research, looking into the Helix, MS.8, BitOne, and Audiocontrol. I dont plan to compete so I am not going to be getting crazy, but I would like to be able to say I have reached my goal of a nice clean and loud daily setup, while under 1500rms. 

I mean the setup now hits good but my subs overpower my front stage greatly. I want to find that balance point but still hit in the low 40's for those times I want to just "wang"!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

With your fabrication skills look at a pro audio 8 inch mid bass. Most can play up to 2 k and play 80-100 hertz fairly easy. Plus the added efficiency vs standard car branded speakers and a generally better designed motor. As for tweeters I LOVE my B&G Neo 3 PDF planers. They can get very loud and still remain crystal clear. I run them 2k and up 24 db/oct. pretty efficient/sensitive. For a standard format tweet, look at chads install. He had some ring radiators that sounded awesome. I forget the model number. I would think they would drop in fairly easy.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

I have thought about running an 8" midbass but I dont want a big bulky pod on my doors. Thats another reason I have the 6.5" Kefs right now, but not running them in the kicks due to space has limited the height I desired for my fronts stage hence building the pillars and I was just gonna pick up a pair of stout midbass's and run active. But now that my tweeters are blown (one anyway) I decided on the 3 ways.

I can still run a 6.5" in the door pods while utilizing the pillars which have roughly a 4" diameter I can run a 3" mid range and then build a tweeter housing in the factory location but aimed slightly off axis.

Im really liking the Hertz mid-levels just gotta sell a sub motor and basket i wont use and some other odds and ends to try to make up for some of the money spent. Dropping $600 on speakers right now isnt quite in my budget.

Which build is Chads or is it pinned? I havent been on the forum to much and am unfamiliar with certain builds.


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure how well it'd work, but what a about fabbing an enclosure for the mid-basses under the head unit where a center console might go?


Also, props on the fabrication work on the head unit. A few guys on SHOForum modified the board for the EATC and molded a hole for an aftermarket head unit, but I think that design detracts from the overall look of the gen III Taurus/Sable. I've got pics of the finished product if you wanna see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually i had thought about that but after talking with a friend he came to a conclusion that the mids in the center would mess with the overall stage width. 

But there is a center console idea in the future to house my processor a pair of cupholders etc with using my factory arm rest. It will form into the radio housing and be bolted down using all factory bolts.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well a few updates for anyone that has been following. I have picked up my front stage equipment. I have decided to run a set of Hertz HSK Hi-Energy 3-way components powered by a Linear Power 2.2HV. 

The components arrived a few weeks ago and the LP 2.2 should be here this week. I am going to run a passive setup for and save some $$$ for an eq setup. 

Here are some pics.



























With this setup I will have very minimal modification of the pillars and door pods to make work and will start the tweeter housing fabrication as soon as the weather breaks.

Pics of the LP will be posted as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well My newest front stage addition has arrived!!!!!


















Ear Candy FTW!!!!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Some more ear candy sex for you all!!!


































































No to redesign and start the new build!


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Love the retro style amps &#55357;&#56845;

TO3 power supply FETS and output transistors just made my knees go jelly. I particularly remember the Motorola MJ15024/5 complimentary pair for their high voltage/current specs, reliability and prevalence in many pro sound amplifiers of the 90s.

Subd.....


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you! I love the TO3's as well just something about the look that just screams sexy! 

Plus with Tru and LP, I get plenty of output and keep with my SQ efficiency!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well things havent started on the rebuild! No time and limited space make things difficult.

But now....that will change! In the next few weeks, my wife and I will be signing the papers on our first house! So once we get settled in.....the build will COMMENCE!!!

Heres the house










And this is my future spot for "garage therapy"!!!










So stay tuned and post any feedback you have!


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

congrats on the house, looks like a good spot to play with the car.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you sir! Im pretty pumped and Im gonna set it up right. already have plans for my work bench and possibly putting in spot for my router. Im looking forward to it!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well its been a while, but I decided to take initiative and tear out the old setup. So now a new enclosure and amp rack are gonna be made and the front stage will be modified using the existing pieces I have already made.

here are some sneak peeks for the future!



















I will be making a false floor after the enclosure is in and mounted. Plus adding some undecided flare!


----------



## 99e430 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you hooked up that Hertz 3 way? I'm debating getting HSK 163.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

I doubt it. This guy seems to never get stuff installed.


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually no I havent....between work and getting settled into my house and the fact that I have 2 toddlers time is pretty limited along with money.

So Im gonna take your comment as sarcasm. When stuff gets installed I update same day. When I work on the car I update same day. So Id appreciate it if youd drop the negativity and post elsewhere. Thanks


----------

